# Another friend..... Live Oak



## David Hill (Jan 30, 2016)

A family friend owns a business- a Propane and Cooking Depot. Longer story short, there was a nice sized Oak tree in the back of their lot that "needed to go". He called so see if I was interested--yup-- not one to turn down unsolicited wood (even though not fond of Live Oak). 
Bjggest diameter stuff is 22-24 inches & man was that stuff heavy to move around. Soon to be anchorsealed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 30, 2016)

You have a fine group of friends.
Looks like a great bunch of lumber


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 30, 2016)

Never realized how much younger "live oak" bark looked like "green ash". Thanks for the knowledge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2016)

Good luck with that David, that's a hard wood to work! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 31, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Never realized how much younger "live oak" bark looked like "green ash". Thanks for the knowledge.



If that was laying by the side of the road around here I'd say that is ash for sure. No live oak up here. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 31, 2016)

How can the rest of us hook up with your friends? Seriously, that's a nice catch. I have quite a bit of Live Oak, and quatersawn pieces can have some outstanding character. I'm just starting to turn some pieces, and it's actually quite beautiful stuff. Soon as I finish the pieces, I will post them. The scraps also make for seriously good firewood. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2016)

Good score David.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 5, 2016)

Guess what??!---- 
Since green Oak turns waaaay easier-- thought I'd try turning some. It neither looked or smelled like Oak. It's Ash!
Like the way it turns.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice! I can tell you I'd much rather work Ash than LO, that stuff is a PITA!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

